# American Harvest is now on CarbonTV!



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Farming. Not for the faint of heart.

It's a high-stakes game of technology vs. Mother Nature.

WATCH the brand new episode of American Harvest now!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What the heck is carbon tv? Internet only?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

It's part of Carbon Media group owners of the chicken forum, tractor forum, cattle forum ,pig forum and many others.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, that means I won't be watching if it's net only since I have a whole 6 gigs a month.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I hear ya,i have to get the adblock like you recommended.All the ads were sucking 3 -4 gigs a month.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Those and auto play videos. I even block gifs from playing to save data allowance.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Every page on here it blocks about 25 ads.


----------

